# How do I hunt jack rabbits?



## Derek.Rosso (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm new to North Dakota, and going to school up in Grand Forks, and all I really want to do is hunt jack rabbits. I have a .22 and a 12 ga. up here, so can anybody give me a run-down on how I should go about bagging a couple jacks?

Thanks


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've flushed a couple while hunting pheasants and I think they'd be a hoot to shoot at running with a .22.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

dfisher you'd be right, we hunt jacks with .22s once in a while down here, just got done doing it last weekend and it was a BLAST! nothin more fun than shooting alot of cheap .22 shells!...i just got done putting a red dot scope on my ruger....cant wait till the next time we go out


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

the best thing i can tell you is find a field that had a crop in in last season, soybeans or wheat would probably be best, corn you will probably find some but you wont get much chance to take them because of the stalks.... talk to a land owner about hunting the field, find all the slews, or low spots with whatever grasses and weeds are still there, walk them slews, you might be able to drive to them, but i suggest not driving through them, you will get stuck... be smart about it though, as soon as the rabbit sees you he will take off at a dead run, some may stop close enough to get a shot, others will run until they are out of sight.. if you have a scope on the 22 or binoculars, i would suggest taking a peak in the slews from about 50 or so yards before you get to it, be sure to look close they are white this time of year and blend very well with the surrounding area, look for the eyes this is one part of them that is easiest to notice the ears are white with black tips, another thing to look for... the sooner you see them the better your chance of a kill... typically you wont see too many sitting around in tree groves, they like the wide open fields, though if the trees are near an open field, it is worth the try, if nothing else you might be able to get some cotton tails out of the trees... sometimes look for holes in snow banks they do den up in the winter... on a nice warm sunny day you may find them sitting in the wide open taking in the sun... other then this all i can tell you is get out and learn, they are most active on warmer days if you have a 0 degree day monday and tuesday is 30 with slight wind, get out there, and hunt the same land repeatedly, this will familiarize you with what looks normal and what does not, and you will quickly learn where their favorite hiding spots are... and last, where there is one, always look for a second, sometimes there is only one, other times one will run and one will stay there and try to hide... 
kill em up :sniper:


----------

